# Where is the fuel filter on the 2007 Nissan Tiida C11 1.8L



## Rach1988 (Mar 14, 2021)

Help!! Can anyone tell me specifically where the fuel filter is located on the 2007 Nissan Tiida C11 1.8L??


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The fuel filter on your car is part of the fuel pump assembly which is located in the fuel tank.


----------



## Rach1988 (Mar 14, 2021)

rogoman said:


> The fuel filter on your car is part of the fuel pump assembly which is located in the fuel tank.


Thanks mate! 👍


----------

